
Learning How to Focus and Achieve My Goals [video] - niccl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLUDauIxudM
======
erikig
Thanks for sharing - Martin is inspiring, not just as a musician but as a
project manager and collaborator. I came across the marble machine after
seeing a video on another channel where a colleague built a spec part without
quite knowing when or how it would fit into the project.

